# Recent Sunrise On My Beach



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Was on my way to work awhile ago and just had to nip down to the shore and take this ... thought I had lost it ... so many photos


















who needs the Bahama's


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like an oil painting


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice shot GD.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow, thats a great picture.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

WOW









Cheers Mal


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks chaps, sunsets and sunrises are a personnal favourite and I go outta my way to get any good shot









i'll have to search my archives and put a collection of the best together









i even found my original file for that sunrise .... phew! ....







.... i hate forgetting were I put my originals ... I should be more organized


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my effort - nothing like as dramatic, or as good, as Gravedodgers shot. This was taken last year at Loch Lomond at about 6 in the morning


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,reminds me of my last visit to Scotland,sitting in deck chairs at dawn,drunk as lords on the edge of a Loch in November


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"sitting in deck chairs at dawn,drunk as lords on the edge of a Loch"

That just about sums up the trip


----------

